
Physics explains why time passes faster as you age - emptybits
https://qz.com/1516804/physics-explains-why-time-passes-faster-as-you-age/
======
ksaj
I always thought it was because each time unit's size is a function of
percentage of the total time experienced.

In other words, a 2 month summer is a significantly larger percentage of the
overall lifetime of a 5 year old as compared to the very small percentage
those same 2 months represent for a 90 year old.

Likewise in the formative years, you are constantly experiencing and learning
new things. So the number of "aha" moments one would remember get fewer and
farther between as one matures. By the time you're old and wise, you've seen
just about everything and it takes more effort to have a memorable "aha"
moment.

Together, in youth you have a very large percentage of your life's time, along
with a whole lot more novel experiences makes looking back at the time feel
much longer than currently experienced.

------
75dvtwin
Funny, I was thinking about this just recently...

I rediscovered a way to slow down time, significantly. To do that, I all have
to do is water-fast. That's that simple :-).

Especially when folks around are eating normally.

Perhaps, it is some how related to the components mentioned in the article:

>".... Time is happening in the mind’s eye. It is related to the number of
mental images the brain encounters and > organizes and the state of our brains
as we age. ...."

